# Pastry Cook Salary



## jacqueline (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi! I am going to start Culinary School next month for Baking & Pastry Arts here in New York City. My kitchen experience is limited - I worked once a week for three months with a graduate of the CIA Pastry Arts Program. I have a B.B.A. in Tourism Management. I have no idea what my salary should be and I looked online but the salaries are for Pastry Chefs - I am just beginning. Please help! What salary should I ask for or expect for a Pastry Cook Position in New York City?


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

did u try searching this forum? there are a few threads talking about a pastry chef's salary.


----------

